
A step-by-step guide to profiting off a 3-cent hike on US stamps - xadxad
http://qz.com/128329/a-step-by-step-guide-to-profiting-off-the-3-cent-hike-on-us-postage-stamps/
======
mathattack
I have to believe that some hedge fund will go very long this trade.

